# Ferrari California detailed by Envy Valeting



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

A rare treat from today, a beautiful Ferrari California in (pronounce this carefully if you dare...) Rosso Fuoco Metallic with Crema Leather Interior.
A pretty special £14k paint job and a real beautiful colour to look at up close and personal.





































How she looks after wash, clay and cleanse; but still not waxed yet.




























2 coats of.....










Afters:




























Interior hoovered and given a thorough Dr Leather work out.







































































































































































































Many thanks to the dealership for being so welcoming and helpful today. Made a nice change, and good Coffee too Baz

Hope you like it, I KNOW I do:argie:

Tim


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

stunning work tim very sexy looking car :argie:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Very nice Tim:thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice work Tim, a Cali in the right colour


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

James B said:


> Nice work Tim, a Cali in the right colour


Thanks James! I thought I was the 1st but did a search and as usual....you got there before me:lol:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Fantastic work fella.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Gorgeous car! lovely work.


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Stunning Tim.


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

Awww lovely car this is what I'm going to buy when I win the lotto tonight 

Plus the Abarth in the back ground 

Great work


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Beautiful...


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Exquisite. Thanks for posting. 

I had a rare opportunity of sitting in one of these on Monday. Needles to say the the interior was as usual beautifully put together, Cream leather. 

As for the paintwork....the best way I could describe it would be a flat purple-not the best colour for a car like this. But each to their own.

The engine note was just gorgeous.

Great work there :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Pure wonderfulness


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning finish Tim


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

that is quite special


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice job Tim, lol @ the coffee


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

What a stunning car, absolutely gorgeous.
Really nice finish, inside, outside and engine bay - top work. 

Simon


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Lovely car and wicked choice of colour. Looks real rich. Nice work there Tim.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That looks stunning, never seen a car interior like it, very comfy and different.

Topwork on such a beautiful car, ferrari do know how to design cars.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Stunning colour and good work


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

That looks good, the colour seems to flip slightly between different lighting and camera angles, interesting paintwork, I like it


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice work Tim, had to pass up on a met grey one of these this month as I couldn't fulfill the dates he wanted, gutted!!!


----------



## joshhatton (Jan 10, 2010)

amazing work looks like a very nice place!


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Lovely work and stunning car, my dads friend bought one and sadly passed away just after getting it :

http://www.youtube.com/user/davecba11#p/u/10/7etH4W5Ckzw


----------



## planktom (Jun 15, 2011)

Envy Valeting said:


> ...Ferrari California in (pronounce this carefully if you dare...) Rosso Fuoco Metallic...


very nice...but is it really metallic ?
can´t see it really on the pictures but i think its not metallic
looks like a 3 layer coating like the one on my old suzuki bandit
which is silver base,coloured 1k nitrobased clear + 2k clear topcoat.
even when it looks sometimes like metallic due to the metallic or pearl particles in the basecoat theres no metallic in the 
colour himself ...i would call it candy or in germany its called lasur
and its horrible to restore or smart-repair


----------



## Dannymct (Jul 26, 2009)

If I win the lotto I'am having one!!!!!

Stunning results fella:thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Looks cracking Tim:thumb:

Good colour for the Cali..I hate it when clients spec red carpets though:wall:
That's got a couple of rare options on it too...chrome grille, carbon boot finisher:thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeet :thumb:

Very nice indeed Tim


----------



## daydotz (May 15, 2011)

very nice


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Amazing finish...


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Stunning car...All the cars at Ferrari's @ Lyndhurst are great.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, didn't realise the California looked that good!!!! Fantastic job Tim, truly stunning.... and there was me thinking you just did regular cars 

Iain


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Sian said:


> Awww lovely car this is what I'm going to buy when I win the lotto tonight
> 
> Plus the Abarth in the back ground
> 
> Great work


You better let James know, oh and there were a few 500's dotted about too!



ianFRST said:


> that is quite special


Next car Ian?



Beau Technique said:


> Lovely car and wicked choice of colour. Looks real rich. Nice work there Tim.


Thanks Scott



Prism Detailing said:


> Stunning colour and good work


Cheers Robert



Dave KG said:


> That looks good, the colour seems to flip slightly between different lighting and camera angles, interesting paintwork, I like it


It has so many different looks from one minute to the next, with light, shadow etc and even the angle you look at it.



Gleammachine said:


> Nice work Tim, had to pass up on a met grey one of these this month as I couldn't fulfill the dates he wanted, gutted!!!


Bet you were gutted Rob



ROMEYR32 said:


> Lovely work and stunning car, my dads friend bought one and sadly passed away just after getting it :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/davecba11#p/u/10/7etH4W5Ckzw


A nice movie and a great area to drive it by the look of it.



Chris_VRS said:


> Looks cracking Tim:thumb:
> 
> Good colour for the Cali..I hate it when clients spec red carpets though:wall:
> That's got a couple of rare options on it too...chrome grille, carbon boot finisher:thumb:


Cheers Chris, and I'm pretty sure you've done a few more than me:lol:



MatrixGuy said:


> Wow, didn't realise the California looked that good!!!! Fantastic job Tim, truly stunning.... and there was me thinking you just did regular cars
> 
> Iain


1st "special" one for a little while Iain.....no, wait, they're all "special" to me lol


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice Rari!


----------



## Mr_Scisco (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice work Tim. :wave: cracking looking car in that colour!


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Very nice indeed Tim! That colour is stunning.

I spy Chris's Polo I detailed several years back too - from what I remember he's one of their valeters there these days :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

truly stunning car..
amazing colour.. but 14k for a paintjob?
thats 2/3 the price of my whole car!

really dont like the seat design looks like bondage gear... strap you into the seats lol..


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

Looks great. Whose is the Abarth Tributo Ferrari and Punto Evo? We've supplied a few Tributos in the past couple of weeks in yellow and red. I've been running the Punto Evo Abarth for a bit too but it's currently having it's esseesse kit fitted.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Stunning no other words needed


----------



## glo (Feb 8, 2011)

not my fav ferrari but STUNNING work. Do you have a contract with them or have you got any maintenance work off the back of it?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Top job mate


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

wow - Awesome jamjar !!!!!!!

:thumb: - :thumb:


----------



## Razorback (Jul 25, 2011)

nice car..


----------

